# Breaking away from Specialized a bit....



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

and just ordered a Cannondale CAADX Tiagra through work.

though, gonna have to standardize the drivetrain with my road bike.....
ie, 32T cassette and MTB RD.... in case I want to sneak my Mavic Kysrium Elite on it.

looking forward to non-technical singletrack (technical rides will require my hardtail) and some rail trail with friends whom do not like technical trails....


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

...and to top it off, my chiropractor lent me his "The Nine Ball Diaries" DVD


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

it's arrived at the shop.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

great...all the best


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

took off most of the un-needed weight: reflectors & bell

still need to remove the dork disk, fine tune, do a rough fit, install BBG bashguard with purely customs red chain ring bolts
View attachment 266407


----------



## Wait for me (Sep 7, 2012)

When you upgrade your brake pads, and you will want to as soon as you try to stop the first time (and it doesn't get any better as the pads wear in) and let us know what pads you went with.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait for me said:


> When you upgrade your brake pads, and you will want to as soon as you try to stop the first time (and it doesn't get any better as the pads wear in) and let us know what pads you went with.


ordered a bunch of stuff from the LBS.....

Shimano CX-70 brakes
new cables (gonna get them fully covered)
going 32T.... which was why I went with Tiagra instead of Sora

though put on Specialized The Captain Pro CX tires on


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

some crank bling









some riding









the tektro pads are horrible!!!


----------



## wally1 (Jul 29, 2012)

6 mile?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

yep 

6 mile... right at the concrete bridge


----------



## Wait for me (Sep 7, 2012)

"the tektro pads are horrible!!!"

Told ya


----------



## wally1 (Jul 29, 2012)

tednugent said:


> yep
> 
> 6 mile... right at the concrete bridge


I have a bunch of cx miles at that place, its almost perfect for a cross bike. Allaire is good too, especially now that its starting to get cold. Enjoy!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

upgrades.... to tailor my bike to my tastes

Shimano SLX 9-speed shadow RD
SRAM PG-1050 11-32T
Shimano CX-70 cantilever brakes (supposed to come with inline adjusters... but didn't)
Jagwire Racer cable kit
Specialized Roubaix Tape

also ordered a Specialized Ergo handlebars (same one as my Secteur)...
but gotta gotta the front hanger with adjuster


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)




----------

